
S.id - ukz
http://s.id
======
MrRadar
There are way _way_ too many of these sites and frankly even just having one
breaks the web. Look at this list of dead shorteners:
[http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=URLTeam#Dead_or_Broke...](http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=URLTeam#Dead_or_Broken)
Imagine how many hyperlinks each takes with them when it dies and how many
pages reference those links. Just stop it!

~~~
hobarrera
I'd never thought of this, but it's true and extremely harmful to the internet
as a whole.

------
yalogin
What is this? Clicked on the link browsing this site and looking at the
landing page gives me no clue what this does and why I should care about this.
There isn't even a help page there.

~~~
markbnj
There's an edit box with placeholder text that says "Paste long url here," and
a button next to it labeled "shorten." It seems pretty self-explanatory.

~~~
mrspeaker
With several massive images that cover the screen with links to Indonesian
landmarks... it's a... thing that shortens URLs into Indonesian landmarks?

~~~
markbnj
All I can say is that on first glance it appeared to me to be a url shortener,
and the thought that it, um, shortened landmarks... or something... never
crossed my mind.

------
vortico
Short domain, but stop with the background images. This design style is one of
the reasons the internet still doesn't seem faster after decades of
improvement.

I would much prefer a ~4KB HTML page with no dependencies containing just

    
    
        <form ...><input name="url"/><button>Shorten</button></form>
    

The domain name is simple. Why not make the page the same way to demonstrate
this for your service?

~~~
matteotom
That's why I just made my own: [http://mtb.wtf](http://mtb.wtf)

It's really just a personal experiment to see if I could write a useful webapp
entirely in lua in my nginx config:
[https://github.com/matthewbentley/urlshort](https://github.com/matthewbentley/urlshort)
(which is actually a terrible idea in real life).

It also automatically saves pages on archive.org, and you can access the info
on a short code at mtb.wtf/i/<code> (ie,
[http://mtb.wtf/i/e093b](http://mtb.wtf/i/e093b) ). It also re-saves a fresh
copy each time a url is re-submitted.

You can also request a specific short code here: mtb.wtf/addexact

------
hanief
This is a url shortener made by PANDI
[[http://www.pandi.id](http://www.pandi.id)], Indonesian .id (dot id) ccTLD.

Btw, they are opening anything.id right now, so you probably can search
interesting domains like: humano.id, parano.id, etc.

~~~
themartorana
We own [http://literal.ly](http://literal.ly) \- look, it's all good fun. Go
grab a cool domain while they're available...

------
Huhty
Isn't there hundreds of services that do this?

~~~
hotcool
Yes, but this is the shortest url I've seen. If every character counts, this
is the url shortener to use.

~~~
daurnimator
We've used [http://v.gd](http://v.gd) for years.

~~~
throweway
Admit it thats your site

~~~
daurnimator
nope. and the homepage clearly says it is sponsored by "memset", whoever they
are.

~~~
throweway
Clearly "memset" != "daurnimator" so yeah Q.E.D.

------
stevenspasbo
Every time the background image changed the entire page became unresponsive.

